# Which Cork?



## pkcook (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello all,


What consideration should be given in choosing a cork? I have a new 2 lever corker much like this one George offers:


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4039


Most of what I make is fruit wine.


Pat


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat,


I use a floor corker but I can tell you I have tried many different types of corks over the pastfew yearsfrom the real deal (too pricey) to synthetics (leak) andGeorge'sPerfect Agglomerate #9 X 1.75 is the best I have found. Never had one leak and they have a very tight construction plusexcellent value for the money.


I like them so much I had to order 1000 with "Valley Brew" printed on them.







http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2320B


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree I have found those corks and a floor corker are great. I dont worry about the wine at all. Just now getting some bottles close to 2 years old. There still just babies. I have some French Chardonay and Baralo that I am not going to open at all for 1 year. Let me tell you its been 6 months and is getting really hard not to think about seeing how its comming along. PS I waxed the FC so it cant get air.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 7, 2006)

I use synthetic corks with my floor corker, but I have some tall
bottles that are too tall for the floor corker and the two lever hand
corker won't push the synthetic corks in, Goerges amalgormated corks
slide right in, although the hand corker leaves a mark or a little
sticking out the top, it's not the corks, it's the corker.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 7, 2006)

AAAStinkie,


Doesyour two-lever hand corker have an adjustment? 


Seems like this works much like the adjustment screw on the floor corker with the depth of the seated cork. I've tuned my two-lever to seat the cork just below the lip. Works great.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the same corker you do, I'm going upstairs to get it and see if it has an adjustment. I'm back!....no adjustment on mine.


*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## pkcook (Feb 7, 2006)

AAAStinkie,


Thats too bad. Mine has an adjustable screw that is held by a jam nut to the proper depth.


----------

